# July 2013 WTT'ers



## louloubabs

I thought I'd start a new thread for those of us WTT until July 2013 after the OP on the other thread had the fantastic news that she's got her BFP earlier :D

Not long for us all to wait now.

I've been through the old thread and added the people on the original post and also the people who had asked to be added after the OP left the thread. If I've missed you, I apologise. Let me know and I'll add you :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

When your cycle starts, we can add the dates that we'll be either starting TTC or testing :)

*brenn09
Loubie_2012
Peggy80
Snufflepop
ljo1984
bookworm0901
pinklizzy
Darlin65
Fezzle
shondra1234
Loulou888
SazzleR
Kuawen
Bibliophile
louloubabs
Red Rose
hopefulinwv
Reno
BumptasticMTY*​
XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

:hello: my youngest is putting me off ttc right now! She's been screaming for the best part of two hours!! I think it's her teeth! She's never bothered with them before but the fangs are coming out and she's chomping her hand, dribbling everywhere and is a general mess!! She has an amber necklace on all the time and had calpol but this is the first time (youngest never bothered either) I've experienced teething lol. Do I want more kids??????? Yeh lol


----------



## louloubabs

Hahahahaahaha! I was in Boots earlier buying more Folic Acid and at the till, there was a baby (probably only about a week or so old) in it's pram screaming. The cashier said to me 'that's enough to put you off isn't it?'.

Ummm, no :p

Hope she feels better soon :)

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Peggy80

Thanks for the new thread louloubabs :thumbup:

Lol yeah my little man has had a grumpy week, think it might be teething but no sign of any yet!
It's not putting me off another one though.


----------



## louloubabs

Aww, bless. Your pic is adorable Peggy!! :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## pinklizzy

:hi: I've been feeling dizzy and nauseous since yesterday (think I need repeat bloods for my iron) and have been thinking whether or not I really want to go back to feeling like this for the first tri :wacko: It was bad enough the first time but with a toddler.......
At least if I was pregnant though, it would be all worth it, rather than just feeling crappy!


----------



## louloubabs

Yeah, I had really bad nausea with Rafe for my first tri and dreading feeling like that again. The number of times I stuck my fingers down my throat to try and make myself throw up thinking it might jut make me feel better but I couldn't even be sick :(

I didn't get it at all with Aimee though..... Hoping I won;t get it again :/

Hope you feel better soon hun.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Red Rose

I'll be TTC in July after moving the goalpost from October! :happydance: Been given the go-ahead from the doctor after an ectopic in April.


----------



## louloubabs

Yay!!

Sorry to hear about your ectopic hun. My mum suffered an ectopic pregnancy when I was younger. I still remember it as we were away in our caravan at the time and she got up to go to the toilet during the night and collapsed when her tube burst. Scary time and such a difficult thing to go through :(

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

Urgh not looking forward to sickness again! Had it really bad last time too boooo. Sorry for your loss red rose. Xx


----------



## hopefulinwv

Hey everyone. My fiancee' & i are getting married next month & gonna start ttc then also... this will be the very first baby for us both... excited and very hopeful! :)


----------



## Reno

hello everyone! I haven't posted on the forum much lately, but when I saw a July ttc group I had to jump on board! I am excited but nervous for ttc again! We were lucky enough to conceive on our first cycle on honeymoon last time, so I am keeping my fingers crossed for another smooth ttc journey! AF is due on July 6th, then we're ttc!


----------



## louloubabs

hopefulinwv said:


> Hey everyone. My fiancee' & i are getting married next month & gonna start ttc then also... this will be the very first baby for us both... excited and very hopeful! :)

Congrats on your upcoming wedding hun :D Exciting stuff!

Keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of :dust: your way.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## louloubabs

Reno said:


> hello everyone! I haven't posted on the forum much lately, but when I saw a July ttc group I had to jump on board! I am excited but nervous for ttc again! We were lucky enough to conceive on our first cycle on honeymoon last time, so I am keeping my fingers crossed for another smooth ttc journey! AF is due on July 6th, then we're ttc!

Eeeee! Exciting!! Hopefully you'll have the same luck again :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol Reno, my next AF is due on July 6th as well. :) I've conceived easily before as well- maybe we'll get to be bump buddies!

Congrats & good luck, hopeful. 

Last month I was thinking that there's no way I can deal with AF every 4 weeks when it's as bad as it was.... I don't even know how to describe it, but I can feel everything breaking down in there 1-2 days pre flow and it was so bad I was having cold sweats and had to sit down. I'm hoping now that it was the final depo wackiness as this AF has not been nearly as bad.


----------



## louloubabs

Glad this AF hasn't been as bad for you Brittany.

I've just ordered some Fertili Tea and Vitamin B6 online to try and sort out these stoooopid long cycles I have. Booo.

Hopefully it'll help :)

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

Them AF's sound awful :-(
Thanks for the reminder Lou nearly forgot to take my B6 today lol.
So changed my ticker to count down to when next AF should arrive (might be a day two later if B6 does its thing to my LP!) and will try next month eeeeeek!


----------



## Reno

Bibliophile said:


> Lol Reno, my next AF is due on July 6th as well. :) I've conceived easily before as well- maybe we'll get to be bump buddies!

Fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## Reno

When is everyone starting to take folic acid? The smell of pregnacare tablets made me so nauseous last time around!


----------



## louloubabs

Reno said:


> When is everyone starting to take folic acid? The smell of pregnacare tablets made me so nauseous last time around!

I've started taking my Folic Acid already. Haha.

I think I read somewhere a few years ago before we started TTC with Rafe that it's a good idea to start taking it 3 months before TTC.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

I'm naughty and havnt started yet!! But will pick something up tomorrow.


----------



## Bibliophile

Um.... I've been pretty bad about taking my vitamins lately. Need to work on that. Lol.


----------



## louloubabs

Haha! I only started taking mine last week too so nowhere near the '3 months before TTC' thingy :p

XxX:kiss:


----------



## BumptasticMTY

I've been taking my prenatals for about 2 months now. WTT in July, was suppose to be June, but still excited!


----------



## hopefulinwv

louloubabs said:


> hopefulinwv said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. My fiancee' & i are getting married next month & gonna start ttc then also... this will be the very first baby for us both... excited and very hopeful! :)
> 
> Congrats on your upcoming wedding hun :D Exciting stuff!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of :dust: your way.
> 
> XxX:kiss:Click to expand...

Thank you! i am very excited but my nerves are definitely kicking in the closer my wedding gets! sending baby dust your way too! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## louloubabs

Thank hunni! We got married November last year so remember that feeling well ;)

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Reno

louloubabs said:


> Haha! I only started taking mine last week too so nowhere near the '3 months before TTC' thingy :p
> 
> XxX:kiss:

whoa hold the show...3 months! I need to get me some ASAP! I used the micro vitamin folic acid last time, in a little dispenser pack! Need to source them again - very easy to swallow!!!


----------



## louloubabs

Reno said:


> louloubabs said:
> 
> 
> Haha! I only started taking mine last week too so nowhere near the '3 months before TTC' thingy :p
> 
> XxX:kiss:
> 
> whoa hold the show...3 months! I need to get me some ASAP! I used the micro vitamin folic acid last time, in a little dispenser pack! Need to source them again - very easy to swallow!!!Click to expand...

:haha:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

I got some today, just superdrugs own.


----------



## louloubabs

ljo1984 said:


> I got some today, just superdrugs own.

I just got Boots own ones :) They all do the same job at the end of the day (I hope...) :haha:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Bibliophile

Oh, yeah. Thanks for the reminder.... Off to take those. LOL. I used to be sooo good. But I was also taking some herbs/vitamins for my migraines as well as Vitex & Dong Quai at that point. When I stopped the last two, I kinda dropped the ball on the rest.


----------



## ljo1984

I'm debating again!! What would you do??
If I fell on next month my friend gets married in October, I'd be 16 week! I was on holiday at 16 week last time and did have a bump (although could suck it in but why do that when I can look preg lol) buuuut itried on my dress in jan when it can it and it just fit (although had a few Xmas lb's on me. I know I'd go mad if I spent over £100 for a dress then it didn't fit or it was obviously snug! Can't try aug cause I'm ovulating first week so would be due round my two nephews, I'd prefer not to share ha ha, so I know I should really wait till my original time of sept (then would be nicer weather for my friend and birth partner coming from NZ lol) but I need you ladies to talk some sense into me.


----------



## Reno

ljo1984 said:


> I'm debating again!! What would you do??
> If I fell on next month my friend gets married in October, I'd be 16 week! I was on holiday at 16 week last time and did have a bump (although could suck it in but why do that when I can look preg lol) buuuut itried on my dress in jan when it can it and it just fit (although had a few Xmas lb's on me. I know I'd go mad if I spent over £100 for a dress then it didn't fit or it was obviously snug! Can't try aug cause I'm ovulating first week so would be due round my two nephews, I'd prefer not to share ha ha, so I know I should really wait till my original time of sept (then would be nicer weather for my friend and birth partner coming from NZ lol) but I need you ladies to talk some sense into me.

nah...not september, then you'd be sick over Christmas!! Can the dress be adjusted?


----------



## ljo1984

It was ordered to size!! (Cheaper I think!). I should be coming out of sickness just before Xmas! Hopefully lol. Oh I don't know!


----------



## Reno

ljo1984 said:


> It was ordered to size!! (Cheaper I think!). I should be coming out of sickness just before Xmas! Hopefully lol. Oh I don't know!

decisions decisions! we're actually thinking about ttc this month now!


----------



## louloubabs

I've had my date through for my op finally!!! The NHS Hospital told me I'd have to continue waiting and they'd let me know when they knew when it'd be. Then, in a miraculous lightbulb moment, I remembered I have private health cover :dohh:

Within 24 hours of remembering I had it, I had the operation confirmed for 25th June (in 12 days time!!!!) at the local private hospital. Hooray!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Soooo, I've just ovulated, AF due 26th June so will def be TTC in July at next ovulation. Wooohooooo!! :thumbup::thumbup:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

Fab news  xx


----------



## pinklizzy

How exciting! It's really getting close now :happydance:
I bought some folic acid yesterday, just the vitamin on it's own rather than the pregnacre type ones so will start taking that from now on.
I'm still taking my anti nausea tablets although down to one a day so hopefully I will be able to stop them before next month. I also had bloods taken yesterday to check my iron levels but am taking an iron supplement too and trying to use OPK this month! I'm really not good at remembering all these things :dohh:


----------



## louloubabs

Just so you know, Fertili Tea tastes DISGUSTING! :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:

Bllluuueeegghhhh.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Reno

I just took my first folic acid tablet (DTD yesterday...but not ovulating for another week)! Found the ones I took last time round...Home Bargains 59p (usually £3.99) for 90 tiny one-a-day tablets! yay! love a bargain!! 

So, I wasn't part of the old thread...can we find out more about each other?

*Name: *Rebekah
*Age:* 25
*LOs:* Benji, 13 months
*Job:* Full-time PhD student...18 months left (not including HOPEFULLY another maternity leave)
*Anything else:* DH is a SAHD, and 11 years older than me!


----------



## Bibliophile

Great idea. :) I had just barely joined in on the last thread & didn't really know anyone very well.
I'm Brittany. I'm 27 & run my own business. Hubby has 2 sons; I had 2 m/cs 5 years ago with my ex. Hubby travels a lot (about half the time), so if we don't catch it in July when I'm making him stay close to me around O date, it might take some time. Lol. Verrrrry much hoping for a girl. I have 2 stepsons, 5 brothers, & a nephew in my immediate family alone. 0 girls.


----------



## Snufflepop

Oooh good idea to get to know each other before we move across to ttc (in 2 weeks!!!!)

Me: Sarah, 28, Finance
DH: 34, Finance
Location: UK
TTC: #1
Anything else: Really hoping to have a water birth (if all goes smoothly!)

Am now waiting on AF due 22nd June and then we will be switching to ttc! 

Don't know about anybody else but I am getting seriously impatient now....have a feeling the next few weeks will drag!


----------



## ljo1984

I'm Lisa and I'm 29, hubby is 30. We lost our first baby (genetic tests confirmed a girl) to a mmc at my dating scan :-( I've got two rainbows- Imogen 3yr and Freya 18 month. Will be ttc again, was gonna try away blue just as an experiment but can't really be bothered lol don't mind what we have. I'm a nurse for my sins ha ha and I'll be planning my second home water birth (first ended in unnecessary transfer :-(. )


----------



## ljo1984

Oh and also unless I happen to ovulate 2 week late next month (which I've very very wishful thinking!!) I won't be ttc until sept but I like it here so refusing to leave ;-)


----------



## pinklizzy

Name: Liz
Age: 29 (will be 30 in July :cry:)
LOs: Erin, 2 years and 7 months
Job:Veterinary nurse
Anything else:Live with my OH who is 34 and lots of crazy pets! Hoping for a home birth next time after a hospital breech birth.


----------



## ljo1984

Pinklizy if your after a hb next time join the closed homebirthers and hopefuls on fb, it fantastic. Loads of support and advice. It's the same lady who started the hb and hopefuls thread which is in the hb section. Xx


----------



## Peggy80

I'm Louise, 33 DH is 34
LO Thomas 6 months, plus 3 dogs and 2 cats!
I work in IT in the NHS and am due back from maternity leave in October - boo!!

Hoping for a water birth with #2 but didn't get one with Thomas as had to be induced at 40 + 12


----------



## Loubie_2012

Hi everyone,

I was on the old thread but didn't come on B&B for a while and a lot has happened!

Me: Louise 27 (28 in July) Secretary for DH's family company
DH: 31 (32 in this month) Joiner/ Director Building Contractors
Location: Isle of Man
Anything else: No babies, we'll be trying for #1 but we have five dogs because we've had to look after his parents' two for the last two years, he had two before we were together and I had one. I'll be hoping for a water birth like a lot of you but I think I have a low pain threshold so not sure how likely it is that that will happen!


----------



## Reno

I had a water birth with Benji, in the midwife-led unit! Managed it on just gas & air which I'm quite proud of! I found the water birth amazing and relaxing, but wouldn't have torn so bad if I was out of the water and being properly monitored down there myself! But I didnt really mind all that much about me, cos LO was perfect throughout!


----------



## Bibliophile

I don't think I'm brave enough to try a home birth. Lol. That and I think hubby would be very worried about anything going wrong, which is not quite what I want him doing during the whole thing!


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol shows what I know.... I mentioned the home birth idea to him last night and he didn't even blink.
How's everyone doing? After being on depo or extended pills for so long, I forgot how often a regular cycle is! Lol. Until the last few months, I haven't had a regular cycle in 5 years and it's driving me nuts. Feeling like I'm either always having a period or getting ready for one. Geez. I'll be glad to get rid of it for a while again.


----------



## louloubabs

There's lots of us 'Louise's' here :D

Name: Louise ;)
Age: 31
LOs: Aimee (5) and Rafe (2)
Job: Cruise Specialist
Anything else: DH is a Project Manager. Planning another homebirth with our next - Rafe was born at home at 40+13. Aimee was born in hospital - found out I was pregnant at 30weeks!!! YES, 30 WEEKS!!! Sneaky baby hiding behind my ribs and dodgy negative pregnancy tests when I would have been 4 months preg.

Bibliophile - that's great that he didn't even blink :haha: Homebirth it is then, right? Hahahahahaha ;)

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

No way 30 weeks!!!!! Wow! Short pregnancy then eh lol. AF arrived for me today and started debating ttc this time AGAIN!! Was looking at bump pics to see what 15 week bumps would be like in my bridesmaid dress!!! Spoke to my sil and thinking of going for it next month instead of waiting until sept. I'd be due around her boys birthdays but what will be will be and it's only a birthday lol. Shared a birthday with my cousin and never bothered me. X


----------



## louloubabs

It was indeed a short pregnancy. I LOVED it!! Haha.

Yay for this month!! If I can not look pregnant til 30+ weeks, you can not look preggers at 15 :haha:

My brothers birthday is 2 days after mine. We both really liked it as we could have joint parties and stuff when we were younger and now we're older we all go out with the family/friends together and celebrate :)

XxX:kiss:


----------



## pinklizzy

This time next week is the last day of June!!! :happydance:

That is all.


----------



## Bibliophile

Wow, 30 weeks!

And yes to the home birth assuming there are no issues. My plan was already to have all the people stay far away and do zilch unless there was a problem... So no reason to be at a hospital at all then, right? :) But.... I would love twins. So I can't have both. Lol. I can't even have a midwife if we have twins. Boooo. 

Yay for the end of June! Definitely ready. But it looks like I won't be going with hubby on his trip and he'll leave probably CD14 next month... I ovulate on the 12th or 13th, so we might be ok. FX!


----------



## Bibliophile

I don't think sharing a birthday with a cousin would be a big deal. :) Unless it'd bother you, of course.


----------



## louloubabs

Also, Aimee's cousins birthday is 3 days before hers and her other cousin is a week later. Fun times :D (Not for the grandparents though - expensive times for them ;))

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha I said it'd be a nightmare for my mum n dad! Have a look at these, this was my last pregnancy at 14 weeks and 16 weeks (although I think in 16 one I was very bloated from eating crap on holiday lol) and in both I hadnt held in my belly at all so do you think 15 week bump in some control pants sucking in my stomach muscles would be well hidden to fit in a dress ordered in my now size? 
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/9AB0BD7E-29E8-4475-A6EB-A11DE4ADF326-5456-000005CC5B2D6A27.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/6F0083CB-BEF3-4FEC-B2E2-DF302DC671F5-5456-000005CC610BBD7A.jpg


----------



## ljo1984

Just thought looking at the 14 week one I can look like that now if I don't hold my belly in ha ha.


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol! I think you'd probably be ok- what style of dress is it?


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Great news ladies! Today AF arrived, so it's CD1 for me and I'll finally TTC in about 10 days or so!!!

I'm just a bit concerned as the cycle that just ended only had a luteal phase of 10 days. The previous cycle before that was 13 days LP.


----------



## Bibliophile

Hope you get a longer one this cycle!


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Me too!


----------



## BumptasticMTY

BTW, Call me crazy but today I purchased a bottle/sterilizer set. :blush:


----------



## ljo1984

Spoiler
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/38339406-C94E-4F8F-B300-9CB6479E502A-5673-000005EB6CEA79A7.jpg
That's the dress. The outer material is quite flowing and is more fitted underneath. Please someone tell me what I should do ha ha. Also if I'm pregnant I'll save on hotel as I can't drink so would drive ha ha.


----------



## Bibliophile

With an empire waist, I think you'll be completely fine. May be visible if you have a bump, but I don't think the dress will stop fitting.


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh I don't mind a bit of visible bumpage but I'd it didn't fit she'd screw! And I would t blame her, I would too if I'd spent over £100 on a dress for someone lol. Your talking me round with your answer though ha ha. Plus I always get morning sickness and loose a few lbs so might compensate by loosing a bit more off my hips/love handles ha ha ha.


----------



## Bibliophile

Well, I'm all for more buddies. :)


----------



## Snufflepop

Bumptastic we are pretty much on the same cycle! Waiting on AF now. Should have been 22nd- grrr! Typical the one month I am desperate for it to arrive promptly it decides to be late! Should be here soon though judging by the cramps!


----------



## Romy

Hello to anyone reading this

Me and the hubby have decided we are going to start trying for baby number 2!

I have a period tracker on my phone so looking at it I will be ovulating at the end of July. I have heard its easier to conceive second time round but I'm worried, what if I can't get pregnant? My husband said the other day if we can't then at least we have 1 baby! I guess he is right 

My daughter is nearly 8 months old, some people will probably think we are crazy having another so soon (that's if I can get pregnant quickly) but I don't want a big age gap between them. 

Romy x


----------



## ljo1984

How long did it take with you first? I'm sure you won't have any problems. Xx


----------



## SazzleR

Hi ladies :wave:
I've only just found this new July thread. Was still subscribed to the old one & just thought everyone had gone quiet :dohh:
My folic acid will arrive today in my shopping delivery :happydance: Will feel more real when I start taking that! Even DH said last night 'this time next month, we'll be trying for another baby' so good to know he realises it's close now. 
My period tracker still says 22nd July onwards will be my fertile time, so still a month to go for us, technically.


----------



## Romy

ljo1984 said:


> How long did it take with you first? I'm sure you won't have any problems. Xx

Hello 
I came off the pill after I got married at the end of Sept 2011 and got pregnant in Feb 2012 so I'm guessing it took a while for my pill to come out of my system. I went back on the pill at my 6 week checkup after having Evie, but after a month or so we decided we wanted another one so there was no point in taking the pill anymore I haven been on it in 4 months now.

Xx


----------



## ljo1984

Hopefully you'll not be waiting as long next time  x


----------



## Reno

I feel like I have betrayed you all! Ovulated on 22nd June...DTD on 16th, 17th, 19th & 20th (EXHAUSTING!) so we TTC a month early, but...we'll see what happens!


----------



## Loubie_2012

Reno said:


> I feel like I have betrayed you all! Ovulated on 22nd June...DTD on 16th, 17th, 19th & 20th (EXHAUSTING!) so we TTC a month early, but...we'll see what happens!

Exciting times!! Good luck!!

I'm waiting for AF to arrive now... After coming off the pill i've had one 'real' period and that cycle was 38 days long - I've felt like it was coming all week but still not here and its CD39 now. Bit disappointed because I thought that they were regulating more now. I think I'm always going to have long cycles but was hoping they would be more regular when TTC.


----------



## Bibliophile

Hopefully it won't take you as long this time, Romy. 

Reno, keep us updated!

Hi, Sazzler. :)

That sucks, Loubie. :(


----------



## hopefulinwv

Anyone else EXTREMELY excited? I am! a few weeks away til we are officially ttc! :happydance:

Good luck ladies. 
Baby dust ahead of time!! 
:dust:


----------



## Bibliophile

I'm pretty excited. :) I think hubby's excited that he'll be gone for most of the 1st 2WW. LOL!


----------



## hopefulinwv

Well my then hubby will not have that kind of luck because we'll definitely be together for our first 2ww LOL! He knows what a poas addict i can be even tho we aren't ttc yet so i bet he isn't looking forward to that haha :D :D


----------



## ljo1984

I'm excited  decided I'll be NTNP after all and that's my final decision lol. Eeeeeeek. Should ovulate about 10th July.


----------



## hopefulinwv

Lol i have no idea when i'll O but SO bought a fertility monitor so we can get an idea of when to start BD along with temping :D..Every purchase towards ttc makes me terribly excited! lol


----------



## ljo1984

I'm debating buying in tests! I'm gonna try not to until if I get to sept when I'm actively ttc. We'll see.


----------



## louloubabs

I am SOOOOO excited. Just had my operation on my back today so that's out the way and not stopping me anymoooore!! Woot!

Off to Cuba on MOnday and taking all my OPK's, thermometer etc with me :blush:

Eeeep!!

XxX:kiss:


----------



## hopefulinwv

ljo1984 said:


> I'm debating buying in tests! I'm gonna try not to until if I get to sept when I'm actively ttc. We'll see.

We decided to get the monitor instead because the opks get expensive. apparently the test sticks from the monitor are quite expensive too unless you can catch them on ebay :/... Hopefully we won't have to use them very long though! :)


----------



## hopefulinwv

louloubabs said:


> I am SOOOOO excited. Just had my operation on my back today so that's out the way and not stopping me anymoooore!! Woot!
> 
> Off to Cuba on MOnday and taking all my OPK's, thermometer etc with me :blush:
> 
> Eeeep!!
> 
> XxX:kiss:

Awesome! I always have to take my monitor test sticks & thermometer. Hope i don't O til my wedding day or after! If i O a few days before i'm out for July :( Good Luck.


----------



## louloubabs

Thanks hunni! Hoping your O holds out ;)

My AF is due tomorrow then I will hopefully have a 'normal' cycle. Been taking so many supplements in the hope they'll sort out my long cycles - although this one has only been 5 weeks rather than the usual 6-8 weeks. Maybe the next one will just be 4 weeks...? One can hope ;)

XxX:kiss:


----------



## pinklizzy

Glad your op went well and v jealous of your holiday, it sounds amazing!!


----------



## ljo1984

Oh I ment hpts ha ha. I'm not getting opk's! I have the clear blue monitor  

Ooooooo Cuba! Sounds amazing  oooooo maybe a holiday baby on the horizon. X


----------



## hopefulinwv

louloubabs said:


> Thanks hunni! Hoping your O holds out ;)
> 
> My AF is due tomorrow then I will hopefully have a 'normal' cycle. Been taking so many supplements in the hope they'll sort out my long cycles - although this one has only been 5 weeks rather than the usual 6-8 weeks. Maybe the next one will just be 4 weeks...? One can hope ;)
> 
> XxX:kiss:

Your welcome. Hope your cycles straighten up. Me too! all i want is it to hold out a day or two! Fh won't even try a day or two before the wedding if i O ughhhh! lol To be honest i wasn't even sure if i was O'ing before because i have irregular cycles but i am hoping the prenatals have helped sort it out some cause i definitely O'ed the last couple months and i'm waiting for AF too!


----------



## hopefulinwv

ljo1984 said:


> Oh I ment hpts ha ha. I'm not getting opk's! I have the clear blue monitor
> 
> Ooooooo Cuba! Sounds amazing  oooooo maybe a holiday baby on the horizon. X

Oh haha my bad. :blush: I have digital hpts that came with the monitor but i'm pretty sure SO won't let me use them til i miss a couple periods. :cry:


----------



## louloubabs

Keeping fingers crossed for everyone :D 

Maybe if I do fall preggers on holiday and it's a girl we can call her Havana? Bahahahahaha. 

What prenatals have you been taking hopeful? Just out of interest :D I've been taking Vit B6 and drinking Fertli Tea (blleeeuuuggghhh) :sick: as well as the Folic Acid and Iron supps (veggie and iron dropped loads in last pregnancy so thought I'd try and get ahead of the game ;))

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Bibliophile

hopefulinwv said:


> Well my then hubby will not have that kind of luck because we'll definitely be together for our first 2ww LOL! He knows what a poas addict i can be even tho we aren't ttc yet so i bet he isn't looking forward to that haha :D :D

Lol! My previous ones have given me seriously obvious symptoms, so I'm hoping I won't feel the need to waste tests. But we'll see... I have less self control with them when I'm alone! At least I have a bunch of ICs to use up first.


----------



## Bibliophile

FX for cycles that straighten themselves up! 
Lou, does that mean you're taking a few individual things rather than a multi?


----------



## hopefulinwv

louloubabs said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for everyone :D
> 
> Maybe if I do fall preggers on holiday and it's a girl we can call her Havana? Bahahahahaha.
> 
> What prenatals have you been taking hopeful? Just out of interest :D I've been taking Vit B6 and drinking Fertli Tea (blleeeuuuggghhh) :sick: as well as the Folic Acid and Iron supps (veggie and iron dropped loads in last pregnancy so thought I'd try and get ahead of the game ;))
> 
> XxX:kiss:

I never knew there was a tea but it sounds yucky lol I have been taking the spring valley prenatals from walmart & algae dha. you just reminded me to take it today haha thanks :)


----------



## hopefulinwv

Bibliophile said:


> hopefulinwv said:
> 
> 
> Well my then hubby will not have that kind of luck because we'll definitely be together for our first 2ww LOL! He knows what a poas addict i can be even tho we aren't ttc yet so i bet he isn't looking forward to that haha :D :D
> 
> Lol! My previous ones have given me seriously obvious symptoms, so I'm hoping I won't feel the need to waste tests. But we'll see... I have less self control with them when I'm alone! At least I have a bunch of ICs to use up first.Click to expand...

I am kinda a dummy when it comes to how you know and stuff lol I couldn't tell you how much money i wasted on tests one month cause i had loads of symptoms and got two faint positives the first couple times i tested then all negatives (we weren't even ttc but i think it was a chemical) so FH wants me to wait a long time before i test after we start ttc. He just don't understand how hard it is to not poas! haha :)


----------



## ljo1984

Lol my oh never knew that I was poas from 8-9 dpo every month (took 8 months with youngest). I didn't hide tests they were in a draw in bathroom but I didn't make a big deal of telling him about tests until I got my bfp ha ha.


----------



## Crystaluna

Hello. DH and I are planning on trying for our first in July :)


----------



## louloubabs

Crystaluna said:


> Hello. DH and I are planning on trying for our first in July :)

Hiiiii:flower:

Sending you lots of :dust: Hope it happens quickly for you :)

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Snufflepop

Right ladies got AF yesterday so we are now officially ttc!

Will see you all over in ttc forum soon!!! 

Lots of baby dust to everybody!!!


----------



## hopefulinwv

ljo1984 said:


> Lol my oh never knew that I was poas from 8-9 dpo every month (took 8 months with youngest). I didn't hide tests they were in a draw in bathroom but I didn't make a big deal of telling him about tests until I got my bfp ha ha.

My SO wants to know everything. he even wants to be involved in my chats on here i'm like uhhh no it's girl talk LOL :) i am not gonna be able to wait as long as he wants to poas! Hope it goes faster for you this time!


----------



## hopefulinwv

Snufflepop said:


> Right ladies got AF yesterday so we are now officially ttc!
> 
> Will see you all over in ttc forum soon!!!
> 
> Lots of baby dust to everybody!!!

Good Luck!!! :dust:


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Crystal.

Someone will have to make a new thread on the 1st so we can all stalk each other. Lol. :)


----------



## louloubabs

Bibliophile said:


> Hi, Crystal.
> 
> Someone will have to make a new thread on the 1st so we can all stalk each other. Lol. :)

I was thinking that earlier. Haha!

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha ha my oh just wants to know when he'll get to dtd!! He still reckons we were only ttc our second for 2-3 month that's how much attention he pays to the logistics behind ttc! Yeh we need a ttc thread eeeeeek. X


----------



## hopefulinwv

ljo1984 said:


> Ha ha ha my oh just wants to know when he'll get to dtd!! He still reckons we were only ttc our second for 2-3 month that's how much attention he pays to the logistics behind ttc! Yeh we need a ttc thread eeeeeek. X

well SO wants to know that too hahaha :) SO doesn't think it will take that long i said you never really know you have to catch the egg! lol a ttc thread would be nice! we'll all be transferring to that section of the site soon :D :D


----------



## ljo1984

I think it's all really interesting. I was trying to find the great sperm race on line the other day but don't think it's around anymore. Watched it when ttc last time, it's really interesting and felt so sorry for the little sperms! Your cervix crushes them :-( they go through a hell of alot to win that egg ha ha.


----------



## hopefulinwv

ljo1984 said:


> I think it's all really interesting. I was trying to find the great sperm race on line the other day but don't think it's around anymore. Watched it when ttc last time, it's really interesting and felt so sorry for the little sperms! Your cervix crushes them :-( they go through a hell of alot to win that egg ha ha.

Wow! i didn't know that. :( there is so much that goes into ttc!


----------



## ljo1984

I didn't till I saw that! I felt really guilty after that ha ha. Apparently there's little nooks in the cervix that they take wrong turns into as such, then they end up get crushed. How evil can a cervix get!! Ha ha. 
Anyway I can't wait to be pregnant again  (remind me of this when I'm moaning about the sickness and tiredness of first tri blurgh)


----------



## hopefulinwv

ljo1984 said:


> I didn't till I saw that! I felt really guilty after that ha ha. Apparently there's little nooks in the cervix that they take wrong turns into as such, then they end up get crushed. How evil can a cervix get!! Ha ha.
> Anyway I can't wait to be pregnant again  (remind me of this when I'm moaning about the sickness and tiredness of first tri blurgh)

That's very interesting! Our cervix are sperm killers. :cry: haha I sure will :D this will be my first pregnancy so i'm excited but nervous i have no clue what to expect :D


----------



## Peggy80

Can't believe how fast June seems to have gone, I should O any day now, so got another month before we try and catch the eggy. Trying not to catch it this month :haha:

I can't wait to be pregnant again too, although I think I have blocked out all the bad bits and think it's going to be great :wacko:


----------



## Bibliophile

Evil cervices! LOL I'm fully aware that mine is... But hopefully putting it on ice a couple years ago has made it less evil.


----------



## louloubabs

I'm excited about being pregnant again too. Just hope I don't morning (all day) nausea again. Didn't have it with my first but did with my second...

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

I've had it all 3 times so sure it'll be back :-( my last I had it till 20 weeks urgh.


----------



## ljo1984

Confirmed I am NTNP with a ticker


----------



## pinklizzy

Hi everyone!
My AF arrived yesterday so this is officially our first cycle of TTC#2 :D
I'm really looking forward to being pregnant again too, I'm hoping that I'll be able to relax and enjoy it a bit more second time around as with DD although not sure how well that turn out!

Sending :dust: to us all


----------



## louloubabs

I'm still waiting for AF. Should have come yesterday but a no show. There's no way I'm preggers coz you need to have sex for that to happen, right? ;) Haha.

I was away around O time too so deffo not. I've been taking the Vit B6 supplements to try to regulate my cycles but they can also lengthen your LP so guessing it's that. I have horrid AF pains at the moment so know it's on it's way. Just wish she'd hurry up and get it over and done with! Going to Cuba on Monday and AF usually lasts 5 days so she needs to bloomin hurry up!!

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Bibliophile

louloubabs said:


> I'm still waiting for AF. Should have come yesterday but a no show. There's no way I'm preggers coz you need to have sex for that to happen, right? ;) Haha.

You just made me snort! We know exactly how that goes.... With hubby gone about half of every week, if either of us are tired or sick or busy, the no sex can end up lasting for weeks pretty easily. 
(Or, like next month, he'll already be gone for an 11 day stretch on top of the normal and the only reason we'll have sex is because I am not letting him miss the O date, dammit! LOL!)


----------



## Bibliophile

I'm just ready for it to be 3 weeks from now... Getting bored waiting. Lol.

Question about the tickers... Do any of you feel more pressure seeing that thing counting down? I'm not sure that I want to add one but I do like seeing other ladies' tickers so I know a little of what's going on. ;)


----------



## ljo1984

I don't feel pressure having one. Ticker or not I'm counting down one way or another lol. X


----------



## Reno

Bibliophile said:


> I'm just ready for it to be 3 weeks from now... Getting bored waiting. Lol.
> 
> Question about the tickers... Do any of you feel more pressure seeing that thing counting down? I'm not sure that I want to add one but I do like seeing other ladies' tickers so I know a little of what's going on. ;)

I think it's a nice way to keep a track of everything, and then everyone knows what point you're at too!


----------



## hopefulinwv

Bibliophile said:


> I'm just ready for it to be 3 weeks from now... Getting bored waiting. Lol.
> 
> Question about the tickers... Do any of you feel more pressure seeing that thing counting down? I'm not sure that I want to add one but I do like seeing other ladies' tickers so I know a little of what's going on. ;)

Nope no pressure here. To be honest it makes me get more n more excited as I see it get closer n closer :)


----------



## Bibliophile

Hmmm I'll see. To me, it's the difference in knowing somewhere in my head where I am and in having to constantly look at it and focus on it. I have enough obsessive tendencies all by myself, thank you. LOL.


----------



## hopefulinwv

Bibliophile said:


> Hmmm I'll see. To me, it's the difference in knowing somewhere in my head where I am and in having to constantly look at it and focus on it. I have enough obsessive tendencies all by myself, thank you. LOL.

LOL I have lots of obsessive tendencies too. I held out on the ticker for a while but decided to give in and make one. Lol


----------



## ljo1984

Stupid double post.


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol a couple months ago hubby & I were discussing a new business idea & he told me I had a laser mind because I start thinking about something and I can't stop until I've (at the very least) started working on it.


----------



## hopefulinwv

Bibliophile said:


> Lol a couple months ago hubby & I were discussing a new business idea & he told me I had a laser mind because I start thinking about something and I can't stop until I've (at the very least) started working on it.

Haha trying for a baby has been on my mind since we started talking about it. Well ladies AF came today..last one until we start ttc :D


----------



## Loubie_2012

louloubabs said:


> Just wish she'd hurry up and get it over and done with! Going to Cuba on Monday and AF usually lasts 5 days so she needs to bloomin hurry up!!

I feel your pain! AF STILL hasn't arrived and I thought it was going to a week ago. I'm on CD43 now. Done a test so not pregnant and the chances were really slim anyway as we weren't trying. Just getting annoyed as I start my holiday next thursday and if it doesn't turn up by then i'll be on away. I'm glad to not be on the pill anymore but I could almost pin AF down to the hour when I was on it so miss that!


----------



## louloubabs

Loubie_2012 said:


> louloubabs said:
> 
> 
> Just wish she'd hurry up and get it over and done with! Going to Cuba on Monday and AF usually lasts 5 days so she needs to bloomin hurry up!!
> 
> I feel your pain! AF STILL hasn't arrived and I thought it was going to a week ago. I'm on CD43 now. Done a test so not pregnant and the chances were really slim anyway as we weren't trying. Just getting annoyed as I start my holiday next thursday and if it doesn't turn up by then i'll be on away. I'm glad to not be on the pill anymore but I could almost pin AF down to the hour when I was on it so miss that!Click to expand...

Yeah, it's so frustrating. I'm still waiting and now wondering if I got a false positive on the OPK.... Gah! Stupid cycles.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## SazzleR

It's July TOMORROW!!! That is all! :haha:


----------



## Bibliophile

Yes it is! Yay!


----------



## Springermommy

I just wanted to say that I'm envious of all of you... :haha:

But in all seriousness, best of luck!!! I hope that you all get BFPs SOON! :D :cloud9:


----------



## Peggy80

Yey it's July!
Not sure what is going on with my cycle, still seem to be waiting to o??


----------



## ljo1984

Might as well try this cycle then Peggy seen as its BABY MAKING MONTH!!!!!! Whoop lol. X


----------



## Peggy80

I did think that, but did my dive yesterday and don't think it's worth the risk. Might have had an impact on my ripe eggy! So going to wait until next cycle just to be safe. Means I've got a long wait until next o though!


----------



## ljo1984

Dive? Lol. X


----------



## Loubie_2012

AF still hasn't arrived - argh!!! We DTD this morning though and didn't do anything to prevent pregnancy as I can't see much point in it now. I would feel much better knowing that I was properly trying after she'd arrived though! I think one of my friends is pregnant as well (one of my other friend's husband pointed it out) and as much as I'm happy for her I was a teensy bit gutted because at the moment I'm feeling like I'm infertile or something! I know that I'm just overreacting but just want it to come to set my mind at ease....


----------



## Peggy80

ljo1984 said:


> Dive? Lol. X

Yes did a scuba dive yesterday which is why we put off Ttc until July. You can't dive if you're preggers or Ttc as you get extra nitrogen your system which is bad for baby.


Seems quite a few of us are having strange cycles just before TTC!


----------



## Newlywed2012

Can't wait to see you all in TTC forum next month. Good luck ladies!!! Xx


----------



## ljo1984

Oh didn't know that! How long does it stay in your system though? Say you don't ovulate for another week? Would nitrogen still be raised after that long?


----------



## Peggy80

I think it depends how deep you go and for how long. But as it was only 6 meters in the aquarium I should be ok by now. But I'm sure I should be ovulating today if not already so was going to wait til next cycle anyway.

I had next cycle in my head anyway as I expected to o last week!


----------



## Bibliophile

July!!!! :D AF should arrive Saturday. We'll only get to ttc this month if AF and ovulation are exactly on time, so FX. Lol.


----------



## Bibliophile

Do we have a new thread yet? :)


----------



## hopefulinwv

Bibliophile said:


> July!!!! :D AF should arrive Saturday. We'll only get to ttc this month if AF and ovulation are exactly on time, so FX. Lol.

I am about to go off of AF so i am hoping O will come on my wedding day! lol :) Good luck ladies. Also let me know if there is a new thread for us.


----------



## ljo1984

Done one  

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1911759-july-2013-ttcers.html#post28220573


----------



## hopefulinwv

ljo1984 said:


> Done one
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1911759-july-2013-ttcers.html#post28220573

Thank you. I will be joining you ladies over there in a couple weeks when we are officially ttc. :)


----------



## Michelle1704

Can I join? by my estimations i O end of this month! cant come quick enough!


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi. :) Most of us have moved to the TTC thread linked up there, even if it'll be a bit before O.


----------

